# Durango And 25rss.... Again!



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

First and formost, let me say that I'm excited that I've finally registered with this forum. There's a wealth of knowledge and advice here that for someone like me (who has been doing alot anonymous viewing), is able to assimilate in a good fashion.

Now to the meat of it....

I'm finally going to break down and buy a new 25RSS. I fell in love with this model when I first saw it at a KOA in Wisconsin. Just an amazing TT! It's going to be perfect for my family of 4 (with friends of course). I plan on checking them out at the RV/Boat show in Chicago the weekend of 2/25. (GIDDY!)









Now as you can tell from my topic, I have an '05 Durango 4.7 (no HEMI)/tow-package/3.55 rear-end. Much like the setup's of *our2girls* and *bweiler*, (See... I really have been watching the forums!), and this is pretty much who I'm directing these questions to.

When I got my "Double D", having pulled trailers in the past, I've always said I won't go any larger than a 25'! Just not going to happen! So that's part of the reason I'm going with the 25RSS. I'm pretty much looking for setup's options. With you guys having VERY similar TV's and TT's, I'd like to know how your setups are and how you like them.... performance... gas milage... y'know... real world stuff. I plan on using the following but will definatley take suggestions (I can hear the Hesley adverts now!







)..but please... keep in mind I'd like to know how your setups are w/out the Hensley's.....

Draw-tite W/D hitch
Draw-tite Dual Cam Sway Bars
Prodigy Brake Controller (TE90185)

I know, I know... it's a Durango... it's not going to be perfect... But I plan on having this trailer for quite a while and also plan on upgrading the TV within the next 2 yrs (at the latest). It's just not going to happen now and the family's getting restless!









Finally... great to be here!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

I assume then that you have been watching the rally s. Nuagra Falls is not too far for you, is it. Always use one more









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome! Check out the NF Rally thread.

I am sure the Durango owners will chime in!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I think your are doing the best with what you have. I think some of the other sites have that Hensley vs. the rest of the world attitude. Outbackers are pretty tame on the subject and have a great respect for others.

Basically - had I looked at the site and read up before buying, I would have at least TRIED your setup with the Dual Cam system. Sounds like it works great from everything I have read. Right now, the basic Reese single friction sway is not cutting it...The only thing worse than Chicago traffic is Detroit drivers









So ENJOY - I think you will love it - and you really didn't sacrifice much going down in size. Seems like the 25RSS is a good compromise.

A lot is going to depend on where you are traveling. I lived in Madison and know that you get some good rolling hills around there and more as you go north into Wisconsin. Flatter areas around Chicago should be better power and shifting wise.....

I can't comment on the 4.7 much, our2girls is probably a better read on that.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

bweiler,

Thanks for the comments! And yes... I'm quite familiar with the hills to the north of me.







It seems the father you go on 94/West the hillier it get's... especially up by the LaCrosse area.

One thing I plan on using to help aleiveate this is a Superchips MAX MicroTuner that I have for the Double D. It's a chip tuner for the engine and it has a nice "Tow Safe" program for the Durango built in. I've run this program on the truck and took my neighbors 25' Keystone Hornet for a jaunt. The software modified my shift points a bit and gave me a bit more HP and tourque. It wasn't too bad at all. Shifting was smooth and so was acceleration. Stopping for this test was used with a Genisis brake controller. After loading the OEM program back in, I noticed that my shifting was hard... RPMS were kinda up there... and the temp rose a bit more.

Of course I'm going to have to hit some hills here and there... this I know... but I primarily plan on sticking around the mid-west for a while.

Again... thanks for the comments and I'm looking forward to what our2girls has to say. For some reason I thought you had the 4.7 too but YOU 'DA MAN w the HEMI!

(Did someone say HEMI?!?!?!







)


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

good idea on the chip tuner... even the hemi could use a little help with shift points and smoothness... I'll have to look into it.

BTW we get 9.6 MPG towing with the hemi on flat roads....

Can't wait to get our 2006 model with Multi-displacement! 2-3 MPG for that everyday highway driving. COOL !


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a 2000 Dodge Durango SLT 4x 4, (no HEMI)/tow-ackage/3.55 rear-end. We also have 25RSS. 
Sorry, but no it will not pull it. Even our dealer said NO (which is rare).
It's too much weight. 
We pull it with 2003 Chevy Silverado 1500 HD. Works great! Sometimes you forget the trailer is behind you. 
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! You sound like a good dad. That's a good thing today.
Had a Durango 5.9 liter v8, 3.55 rear, towed a 21 "ok" safely. OK...
I can say I'd be very uncomforatable with my family in it towing a 25er. The length is what the issue is. It might do the weight. controlling the length with the Durango's length is where the prob lies. 
I know that's not hopeful and we all understand the dilemma. IT's hard to walk away from an Outback cause it's such a great camper and you want it in your life.
I'd consider either a 21 or moving up in a tv. There is a misunderstanding of lengths:
a 21 is actually 22 and a 25 is nearly 26 feet in trailer chassis length. The CAMPER itself is 21 or 25.
Hope this helps,
Mark
PLZ DO GET AN OUTBACK


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Rob G!* action

It sounds like you are going about this the right way. Research first, then buy. I am not a Durango owner (although I did look closely at them when we bought the Titan - it was on my short list), but I see two issues with yours. First, the wheelbase, which I am sure you are aware of. Secondly, that is a pretty high rear end ratio. Not the best for towing.

I guess if you really restrict yourself as to the terrain and conditions you tow in, you will get by OK, but I would expect you are going to be wanting a TV upgrade sooner rather than later!









Good luck,and again... Welcome!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's the spec's on my Durango:
Durango 4 X 4 SLT, 4.7 L, V8
3.92 rear axle ratio
Horsepower [email protected] rpm
Torque [email protected] rpm
Tow Capacity 8800 lbs
Gross combined vehicle weight 14000 lbs
Class IV hitch

I pull a 21rs and at times, it feels like the Durango has no power. I would agree with the wheelbase being an issue here. Because of the short wheel base, we stuck with a 22' but going 26' might be too much. My Durango is too new (and paid for) so I'm not about to trade it but if I had to do over, the Durango is not strong enough. When loaded with our family of 5, etc., we couldn't get the engine to go more than 55 mpg on a 70 mpg freeway-- and that was on flat land.

My 2 cents.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Hate to join the gloom and doom crowd but I don't think the Durango will handle it.

I'm running the 25Rss with a 2004 5300 Suburban - 3.7? rear and I know that 25 footer is behind me. To make it worse, I run mostly flat lands.

Also, I had the whole rig weighed and I'm 25 pounds over the gross vehicle weight rating for the 5300 as delivered.

Sorry to say but I'd look to upgrade the TV. I think the 5300 would be OK if I had the 4.10 rear in it but like I said I don't have it and it definitely lets me know I donâ€™t.

Bill


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW... I can't believe the comments that are coming in... this is EXACTLY what I was looking for. And now for some comments of mine.

Golden Mom... Trying to tow a 25RSS with an '00 Durango would be suicide by my book. You made the right choice off the bat with that. But this is a an '05 which is has a longer/wider wheelbase and alot better suspension. HP/Torque didn't change much between the models, it's just that the '05 doesn't have to work as hard to get there. Also.. keep in mind.. I'm still searching.









Campntn... Of course I'm a great father! Aren't we all?!?







Except for Golden Mom of course cause that would be kinda wierd!







Yeah... I'm aware of the wheelbase. I only have 119" inches here and yes... that does look like an issue from my side. All part of the reason for the original post... looking for input on this specific setup.

PDX_Doug... All hail Doug, the great and mighty poster!







Wise beyond his years... noting not only the wheelbase of my vehicle but also my gear ratio! Yep... 3.55's. What can I say... it was a demo! JUST KIDDING!







I thought about spending around $1000 to take it to 3.92's but not to sure. Again... the TV is going to be upgraded within 2 years... hopefully by Feb '07.

Swanie.... You like beiler and our2girls have a setup closer to mine and I dig this insight! How was the sway with the 21RS? And when you say strong enough... you specifcally mention MPG. How can MPG be associated with the "strength" of the vehicle? If I use more gas... I'm not to worried about it... it's expected. Also keep in mind that I did try towing a 5000lb 25' Keystone Hornet for a night. There was no water but there was gear in it and 2 other adults in the TV. It wasn't too bad at all!

All... thanks again for this input... as you can tell... I LOVE FORUMS! They're a great! Also... if I tend to babble...just let me know!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Bill,

Don't even think of it as doom and gloom... try safe and sane! It's this type of input that I was asking for!









Keep it coming!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Rob_G said:


> All... thanks again for this input... as you can tell... I LOVE FORUMS! They're a great! Also... if I tend to babble...just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite yet









John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad you take everything with a grain of salt. I AM NO MECHANIC. I am ok with our Durango pulling a 21rs and perhaps with some tweaking, a 25rs might be okay BUT not for me. Do I love the 25rs design better? SURE. But we knew our wheel base would limit us so decided 21rs was for us.

On the mpg, I'm just saying the engine COULD NOT pull it 70 mpg on flat and there's no way I would trust it in a mountain situation. It just seems like it strains the Durango engine too much.

I am cautious because years ago, we burned out the transmission of a vehicle pulling a pop-up just driving in the hills of southern Minnesota (not mountains to be sure!). I just can't afford to go buy another TV!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Swanie,

Thanks again for the honest answer. Definitely going in the ol' think tank! I'm no mechanic either (At times maybe in the driveway) but you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know how much a new tranny is going to cost!


----------



## nocluehere (Feb 15, 2006)

Just a heads up in upgrading the rear gears on the Durango. We checked into it with out local Dodge dealer and they called the factory engineers to inquire. They came back with "do not do it". There are to many items programed into the vehicle that you can not change. They said that you would most likely get Check Engine lights and other fault codes. My service manager was ready to go with it until he checked with the factory. I am also stuck with 3:55's. I bought it used, and I looked everywhere for 3:92's with no luck. I do have the Hemi though. I to am in a pickle with the search for a TT. Wife wants the 27 RSDS, and I like it to but...... My concern with the 25 RSS is the lack of storage. Any feedback on that out there......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Basically everything has been said as far as your TV, so I just wanted to toss out a big ole'

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Friend!

Check your PM!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Basically everything has been said as far as your TV, so I just wanted to toss out a big ole'
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!
> 
> ...


*ROCK ON OC!! THX!!*


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

our2girls said:


> Hello Friend!
> 
> Check your PM!!!!!
> 
> ...


Didn't get it O2G... can you try it again or shoot me an email? I un-hid my email in my prefs.

THANKS YOU FOR REPLYING! I been waiting to hear from you on this topic!


----------

